# ICD 10 code for occipital stroke



## cpc lee (May 12, 2016)

What is the ICD 10 for longstanding left occipital stroke


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (May 12, 2016)

use cerebral infarction code for this one, Occipital area is part of the cerebrum


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2016)

What do you mean by longstanding ?  Does the patient have late effects from a stoke?


----------

